# Happy Huffing Cockatiel?



## keta (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a healthy, happy cockatiel named Phoenix. Phoenix is about 4 months old and has hit the chatty/mimic stage. Recently when happily bouncing about and vocalizing I noticed "she" (We are not sure of the sex yet) begins making this huffing sound like in the following video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEcBwqIaUwI 

Please note Phoenix is never in distress when she makes this noise, she's always very giddy and upbeat and will only make this noise when playing. I played this video and when she heard the noise she mimicked it back. I've never heard a cockatiel doing this and had yet find a explanation online. Was wondering if you guys had any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not really sure what the noise/huffing is about but your tiel looks like an immature male (already getting the bright yellow face in!) I would say maybe still a baby attempting to masturbate but not 100% sure.


----------



## keta (Nov 29, 2012)

*thanks for the reply*

Thanks for the feedback. I forgot to state the cockatiel in the vid isn't mine it was just a video showing what the huffing sounds like. It seems to be the weirdest thing though. I guess I'll keep observing.


----------

